# How much do you pay/charge to have your horse blanketed?



## MIEventer

Nothing. It is a part of the services.


----------



## ilovelucy91

Ahhhh, in the perfect world I would be able to afford more than pasture board right now. I am jealous of you! I have to do everything myself, which I don't mind, however my school schedule has been made it so I can't easily get over to the barn and put on/off layers.


----------



## MyLittleHunter

At the current barn I train(horses are at my house but we truck there for training and lessons) at it is included in the services. At my previous barn it was an extra $25 on top of the regular board of $425.​


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I have my horses home and only Abby has a blanket but we don't usually blanket at all.


----------



## Maverick101

MIEventer said:


> Nothing. It is a part of the services.


Not always.

I don't charge extra for blanketing w one blanket. But I do charge a $10 fee xtra if someone want double blanketing. I also charge a $10/month fee for polos, boots etc

One of the barns I used to work at before I owned my own facility had extra charges for blanketing, boots/polos, as well as a handling fee for the vet/farrier.

If you are the only boarder....I don't think a fee should be in order...as 1 horse isn't that much work to blanket. But when you have over Ten its time consuming to be blanketing/unblanketing daily.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

Where I am, I pay nothing. It is part of the services, just like MIE.


----------



## Delfina

It's included in my board, so I don't pay extra. I have two blankets and depending on if my horse is in/out and how cold it is, determines which blanket or both my horse has put on.


----------



## ilovelucy91

Hey! Thanks everyone for your input! Much appreciated  I am going to go talk to her today


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Where I board the indoor boarded horses (inside at night, outside during the day) get blanketed and unblanketed when they come in and out. One blanket per horse. They'll do boots if you ask really nicely. There is no charge for this.

However, extra blankets and blanket service for outdoor horses is NOT provided at all. 
If your horse is outside and you want its blanket changed, you have to do it.


----------



## ilovelucy91

Thank you for your input, my friend is willing to help me blanket my horse (who is outside 24/7 at the moment, but comes to the barn with the other horses who are stalled at night) However, I do not want to to be unfair to her and want to give her a fair price for helping me out.


----------



## starlinestables

Blanketing for stall horses is included.. pasture boarders get charged a $1 each time I put the blanket on or take it off. Here in Texas its 70 during the day and 35 at night.. its alot of on and off and would add hours!


----------



## cosmomomo

blanketing isnt even offered where i board, so you have to do it yourself. luckily the temp change isnt so signifigant that he can have the same blanket on at night as in the day, but if i know its going to be really warm during the day and semi chilly at night i just tell him to suck it up and eat some hay, so i can either put just a sheet on or leave him naked, (he has a pretty good coat, so he wont freeze or anything haha)


----------



## upnover

We don't currently charge but it's going to go up I think $25 a month. We have over 60 horses boarded at our facility. It doesn't take long to blanket the average horse, but multiply that times 60?? Bad business move to not charge!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Since you board with a friend why not offer to do some other chores in exchange for the blanketing service she will be giving you? Maybe you do all the stalls on weekends or something.


----------



## ilovelucy91

I think I am just going to discuss a lump sum, trying to keep track of it would be more of a pain than anything else 

I was going to talk to her the other day, but people keep chiming in with more quotes 

I had Lucy clipped because she is about to go into a bit more work and she sweats like a dog  so I definitely need to be on top of making sure she is blanketed/layered and unlayered lol. 

I cannot imagine having to deal with 60 horses! I worked at a barn where they had about 40. However, almost none of them were ever blanketed, now I am happy with just taking care of my one :

I had brought the whole work in exchange idea up, but I think she likes to get out of the house and do the barn chores. I offered to do them when she didn't have time, but she always has time


----------



## Alwaysbehind

ilovelucy said:


> and she sweats like a dog


Psssst. Dogs do not sweat like that. 

And I totally understand the getting out of the house to do chores thing. I can see how the money would be better.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Nada. I either put it on myself or my BO does it when he thinks it should be put on or taken off. Like if its been snowing heavy out and he decides to bring the horses in and the blanket it kind of wet, he'll take it off and hang it up, then put it back on when they go out again.


----------



## VelvetsAB

MIEventer said:


> Nothing. It is a part of the services.





Maverick101 said:


> Not always.


_I think what MIE was meaning that she isnt charged anything at her barn because it is included in the board payment. It isnt that she doesnt pay for it, it is built into board and isnt an extra fee._


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Im the only boarder and Im not charged any extra. It has been cold and snowy latley so the blanket just stays on and is checked daily when grain is given. I never really bothered with blankets in past years but this winter I have April on pasture board (with a run-in shed) and have been riding more (yay for indoor at the place!!!) so I dont want her to get sick from being warm from riding and then being put outside.


----------



## mls

Unless there is a drastic temperature change -or when it rained on Monday and everyone was soaked and some blankets needed to be switched - we leave blankets on. I strongly suggest two blankets per horse. At some time the blanket will need to be washed and or repaired.

I do not charge for the once in a while take off or put on but there is no way I would be able to do it for nothing with 30 horses. My time is worth something!


----------



## kpptt2001

Like many others, blanketing and boots etc are included in my board. But, I pay for full board, with turnout, at a show barn, so really, it all depends on the type of barn and type of board, as well as how many horses are being blanketed. In your case, I don't think there should be a charge if you pay board and yours is the only horse.


----------



## Delfina

mls said:


> I do not charge for the once in a while take off or put on but there is no way I would be able to do it for nothing with 30 horses. My time is worth something!


Very true, some of us have it included in the price of our board though, so it while seems like we aren't paying for it, we really are.

My board is one flat fee, irregardless of what my horse needs. Now my arrangement means that the BO does what she deems is most appropriate for my horse, blanket vs no blanket or multiple blankets, what feed/supplements she gets, her turnout time and where and so forth. Since I agree 100% with the decisions she makes regarding care, this situation is perfect for me and my happy, spoiled rotten horse.


----------



## Hunter65

My BO doesn't do blankets (for the most part). But we did have a cold spell last week and she said she would put his blanket on if it looked like he needed it. H


----------



## ilovelucy91

> Psssst. Dogs do not sweat like that. :razz:
> 
> And I totally understand the getting out of the house to do chores thing. I can see how the money would be better.
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boa...-pay-charge-71672/page2/#ixzz17BvFWE6Z[/QUOTE]
> 
> Haha, you have to love sayings that don't even make sense
> 
> I completely understand as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless there is a drastic temperature change -or when it rained on Monday and everyone was soaked and some blankets needed to be switched - we leave blankets on. I strongly suggest two blankets per horse. At some time the blanket will need to be washed and or repaired.
> 
> I do not charge for the once in a while take off or put on but there is no way I would be able to do it for nothing with 30 horses. My time is worth something!
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boa...-pay-charge-71672/page3/#ixzz17Bvyyjhr[/QUOTE]
> 
> It had gotten a liiitttlllee bit more often then once in awhile  and I don't want her to feel like I am taking advantage of her. Especially since Lucy is needing her blankets changed in the morning and the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many others, blanketing and boots etc are included in my board. But, I pay for full board, with turnout, at a show barn, so really, it all depends on the type of barn and type of board, as well as how many horses are being blanketed. In your case, I don't think there should be a charge if you pay board and yours is the only horse.
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boa...-pay-charge-71672/page3/#ixzz17BwY3feV[/QUOTE]
> 
> My friend has her four horses that she has to take care of as well. So I feel while most days it is not a problem for her to change out Lucy's blanket. It is getting close to the "me taking advantage of her", since Lucy needs her blankets changed so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, some of us have it included in the price of our board though, so it while seems like we aren't paying for it, we really are.
> 
> My board is one flat fee, irregardless of what my horse needs. Now my arrangement means that the BO does what she deems is most appropriate for my horse, blanket vs no blanket or multiple blankets, what feed/supplements she gets, her turnout time and where and so forth. Since I agree 100% with the decisions she makes regarding care, this situation is perfect for me and my happy, spoiled rotten horse.
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boa...-pay-charge-71672/page3/#ixzz17BxAcU7R[/QUOTE]
> 
> *Sigh* it was so much more easier when I lived two minutes away and could do everything myself.....I wish I could afford full board like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BO doesn't do blankets (for the most part). But we did have a cold spell last week and she said she would put his blanket on if it looked like he needed it. H
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boa...-pay-charge-71672/page3/#ixzz17BySC7Rl[/QUOTE]
> 
> Lucy is body clipped, so I have to blanket  I miss her winter coat now!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! We decided on a flat fee and we will reevaluate if she is only changing them occasionly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------

